# [SOLVED] Unable to load game



## Colsy (Dec 29, 2001)

I have been trying to install a game from a CD rom onto my system. 
I am running windows XP, and on installing, I receive the message YOUR CURRENTLY SELECTED HARD DISK DOES NOT HAVE ENOUGH AVAILABLE SPACE TO INSTALL GAME.PLEASE SELECT ANOTHER DRIVE
This, despite having 70gb plus available. The directory shows C:\program files\..etc, which appears correct.
Any ideas please?


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

What's the game, and is your hard drive formatted in NTFS?

Some games, especially older ones do not like working with NT, not really because of the Operating System, but because of the format on the partition.


----------



## plejon (Jul 26, 2001)

I have seen this before.

Some (older) software doesn't recognize the "gigabytes" that are free on your drive, only the "megabytes". Let me explain : if you have 70,1 GB free, the program sees this as 70.100 MB, but isn't designed to handle numbers that are that large, so it sees only the last three digits, and thinks that you have 100 MB free. If on the other hand, you have 69,9 GB free, which is 69.900 MB, it will see 900 MB free. 

I've had this problem. By duplicating a large file I had less free space overall, but I fooled the installation program in thinking it had more free disk disk, and the install went fine.

Just a case where less is more I guess


----------



## Colsy (Dec 29, 2001)

Thanks guys. The game in question was a Simpsons game, 'Virtual Springfield'.

I managed to install it by using an XP 'wizard' which I understand assists in loading older softaware..on playing the game, this wizard 'kicks in'.

Thanks again-I'll be mindful of these older roms in future!


----------



## mat1 (Dec 25, 2004)

i know this is an old thread, but i have recently acquired the same game, and im haveing the same problem, could you please tell me where this xp wizard is and how to find it?


----------



## plejon (Jul 26, 2001)

To run the Program Compatibility Wizard:

1. Click Start, and then click Help and Support.
2. Click Fixing a problem, and then click Application and software problems.
3. Under Fix a problem click Getting older programs to run on Windows XP.
4. Read the instructions and then click the Program Compatibility Wizard.

Complete article on 
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/helpandsupport/learnmore/appcompat.mspx


----------



## mat1 (Dec 25, 2004)

thanks, that worked a treat, cheers mate, merry christmas


----------



## CharonSabercat (May 28, 2007)

But my compie gives me a big DirectX red X window. Something about the final install being in 1997. I tried to download DirectX myself, but it said it was compatible with Windows NT and I had to abort. Somebody, help?


----------



## Magikus (Jan 15, 2008)

I figured it out
you gotta right click on the install exe and then click properties then compatibility and make sure it is set to windows 95. then it will work


----------

